# comment supprimer compte apple ID sur Ipad2



## ljylove (13 Décembre 2011)

BONJOUR 
A l'aide!!!!:. Quelle bordel! je voudrais vendre mon ipad2 et ma question est: comment, supprimer mes données perso s'en passer par itune;compte papatipatatata....
Mille merci de votre aide.


----------



## stéphane83 (13 Décembre 2011)

Effacer contenu et réglages.


----------



## ljylove (13 Décembre 2011)

Merci pour ton aide.
Pour le moment je n'ai plus d'identifient mais je voudrais aussi supprimer mes données perso, adresse, Cb sur compte, etc.... j'ai beau les modifiers mais cela ne marche pas. Bordel de bordel chez apple.....


----------



## ljylove (14 Décembre 2011)

Re
J'ai effectivement fait toute les manips sur itune compte etc...etc mais, mes données son pas effaçable ainsi que la terminaison de ma cb. J'ai beau chercher sur le web rien ne me guide sur la procédure. BORDEL DE BORDEL............;o)


----------



## ljylove (15 Décembre 2011)

Sur l'ipad


----------



## ljylove (16 Décembre 2011)

oui! j'ai fait toute les réinitialisations. Ca marche, merci pour ton aide. O plaisir.  Bon Noel d'avance.


----------



## daters (21 Décembre 2011)

J'ai beau chercher sur le web rien ne me guide sur la procédure.


----------

